# Difference between roper saddle vs. any other western saddle?



## PandaJinxes

Types of Saddles - Western Saddles

This site lets you sort out what type of saddle you want to learn more about, shows examples, and describes it. I haven't really used it a lot because I've been in the western world my whole life and already know a lot of it, but I like how it shows examples. :lol:


----------



## boots

A true roping saddle will have a rawhide covered wood tree or ... the name of the stuff escapes me, but it is what the nose cones of fighter jets is made of. They will hold up to roping full grown bovines.

It may have many different tree styles, which would take too long to describe here.

Cutting saddles generally have a flat seat and a tall horn. Barrel racing saddles are generally made to be as light as safely possible.

Trail saddles are generally lighter than ropers and have many D rings or saddle strings for people to carry whatever they carry on trail rides.

There are many more differences, and again the general shape/style of trees may cross purposes. Will James, Association, Modified Association, Wade, and on and on.

I used to use a Modified Association trail saddle with a ralide tree for starting colts. I have a roping saddle with prominent swells and a 4" cantle for general ranch work and schooling.


----------



## Spellcheck

As posted above, a roping saddle will have a rawhide wrapped tree which makes it a lot stronger. Ranch saddles will also have this. The rawhide wrapped tree makes it a lot heavier than most other western saddles.

It also has a wider horn than most other saddles, second to a ranch saddle. Often it's a little bit heavier and bigger than a ranch saddle because it's not necessarily meant to be ridden in day-in and day-out like a ranch saddle. 

Also, in a quality roping saddle you should expect to see a back cinch D-ring mounted as strongly as the front. When roping the back cinch gets as much pressure as the front, and it's just as important whereas in just about any other saddle the back cinch is primarily superfluous. 

A roping saddle will also usually have a higher cantle than other types, which is a big thing that sets it apart from ranch saddles, which usually have a lower back. 


Well, that's about all I can tell you for sure  Hope I could help!


----------



## SirComet

Thanks you all!! 
This is a picture of the saddle...would you agree that it's a roping saddle? You never know if Ebay lied or not.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The horn looks too weak/small/insubstantial to be a roping saddle, to me. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## SirComet

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The horn looks too weak/small/insubstantial to be a roping saddle, to me. I could be wrong, though.


LOL, my mom and I were making jokes relating to "you know what they say about small saddle horns!"
It may be a reining saddle. Usually they have smaller horns. Mine also has no D ring in the back.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'd almost be willing to bet that it's a reining saddle. It looks quite a bit like the Dakota reining saddle pictured on the website PandaJinxes shared.


----------



## trailhorserider

Looks like a show saddle to me.....like what you would see in a Western Pleasure class. 

However, I don't show, so take that with a grain of salt. :lol:


----------



## Spellcheck

Well, definitely not a roping saddle, lol . Here's why:



The front cinch is mounted into the skirt, when it should be mounted directly into the tree with a piece of very strong leather.
The back cinch is cut out from the skirt, which is one of the weakest styles for a back cinch on the market--obviously not meant to be used for real support on the saddle. In a good roping or ranch saddle, the back cinch D-ring will also be mounted directly into the tree itself.
The horn is way to short and thin. If you tried to hold a calf back with it it'd snap right off.
You will rarely ever see a padded seat in a roping saddle, usually suede or rough-out for grip.
Chances are the tree it too light and not wrapped, though it's impossible to tell without lifting it myself. If it weighs less than about 25-30 pounds chances are it's not a roping or ranch. They will usually weight between 35-45 or more depending on the maker and size.



On the bright side, it's a great show saddle! The tooling is really beautiful and the seat looks comfy. Most likely, as people have said, it's a pleasure saddle. 


*Here are some pictures for an example:*

*Here's a roping saddle:*
Note the strongly mounted D-rings, tall and wide horn, slightly higher cantle than most, and a smooth leather seat. this if a fairly simple saddle, though they can be found with as many bells and whistles as any other. 

















*Here's a pleasure saddle:*
Note the smaller horn, fancy seat, less durable cinch rigging and a lot of attention paid to aesthetics above durability. You can find pleasure and show saddle that are built with as much attention to the riggings and seat as a roping, but they are uncommon and expensive. 








*
And here's a reining saddle:*

Note that it too has a smaller horn, but it also has a raised seat to make sliding more comfortable, and a stronger front & rear cinch rigging, because it is expected to get a lot of stress put on it. Also note the suede seat for grip. 










Hopefully that'll explain what I'm trying to say better than I did, lol


----------



## SirComet

Okay. Makes sense! I'll advertise it as a pleasure saddle. That's what I used it for! Thanks all!


----------



## Saddlebag

Spellcheck, I'd be surprised if the saddle you've chosen to show is a roper. There are many roper look saddles and this looks like one. The horn is not wrapped correctly nor with the correctly tanned leather.


----------



## beau159

That saddle is absolutely a pleasure saddle, as SpellCheck explained with awesome pictures. 

Never trust Ebay. ;-)


----------



## Jinxiia

SpellCheck, THANK YOU!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

PandaJinxes said:


> Types of Saddles - Western Saddles
> :lol:


thank you for sharing the link!


----------

